# Malaysian jewels



## nissan480 (May 20, 2008)

Just picked these guys up a few weeks ago.

























Here's my all red legged one..Ive talked to several hardcore peder's and they've never seen one like this before....This guy is hard to get good pics of.

























Thought this was funny


----------



## josh_r (May 20, 2008)

it could be late in its moult cycle and lost the nice coloration. will be interesting to see if it moults out looking the same or not.


----------



## HKronos (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what these are fetching for in States? I bet a small fortune. What extraordinary beauties.


----------



## nissan480 (May 20, 2008)

The dealer had them for a couple of weeks before I recieved them,and Ive had them for a couple of weeks aswell,so I dont think its pre molt,but we'll see..

Maybe just different locals in malaysia have different coloring.

I dont think there's really any other's in the state's except the one's I have,the two the dealer kept,and maybe one or two more...I know what I paid,and it was MUCH less than I was willing to...$60 a piece.I'd say market would be anywhere from $60,to $250 or more depending on how bad you wanted it..I wont let any of mine go,but If I did it would be alteast 250...and if my guy gets anymore,I got first dibs,and will prolly buy them all.Im greedy,LOL..But will try to breed and share from there.


----------



## HKronos (May 20, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> The dealer had it for a couple of weeks before I recieved them,and Ive had them for a couple of weeks aswell,so I dont think its pre molt,but we'll see..
> 
> Maybe just different locals in malaysia


I take it you are not in the States nissan480?


----------



## nissan480 (May 20, 2008)

Yes,I live in arizona,U.S.Read my last post,ive added to it.


----------



## HKronos (May 20, 2008)

Agreed, $60, what a steal. It would take alot of convincing $$$ for me too to let'em go like a hot commodity. Good luck on the breeding them and I pray for success!


----------



## peterbourbon (May 20, 2008)

Paying $250 for just a subspinipes color-variant..i dunno if i'd call it nerdy, very wealthy or just crazy. 

This specimen i'd let go after 100% IDing.
But it's nice to see people are after this one like it was a diamond.
It would be very interesting to know if this color variation is as rare as handled on market..or just appears in an area no one scans in malaysia.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## nissan480 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah,I wouldnt pay 250 for any pede period.lol,its alittle rediculuos.

Im not sure on market,I was kinda guesstimating...but if they'll pay 300 and up for robusta,I could see them paying somewhere close to that for a jewel

Wish I knew more about them...Like why there are so few in the market,color variation's.


----------



## HKronos (May 20, 2008)

$75-$125 is alot more rational. But if I did acquire one or more of these it would be very difficult to lift them off of me. That's one of the most beautiful I've seen and I just love legs and fangs (modified legs for the technical).

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Only Exotics (May 20, 2008)

Check this ad out me thinks you got a good deal also 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124875


----------



## cjm1991 (May 21, 2008)

Yea hes asking a good price for a pede that noone else in the states prolly even has. If I had a that particular pede id never sell it.


----------



## SAn (May 21, 2008)

i am in europe and i never paid more than 50$ for a pede ever..
and i got a big collection now.. incuding some malaysian ones

the only thing thats missing is a castaneiceps, but they are a bit expensive here  and more rare


----------



## nissan480 (May 21, 2008)

The most I paid for a pede was 125 for 10+" puerto rican giant w/tank.They were shipped in the U.S. around 2003 by swift inverts I believe.I was kinda dissapointed at first because he's burrowed 95% of the time,but now when I do see him its almost like a shock everytime.Hes way bigger then any of my other pede's.

I must also add about the jewels.They are very aggressive and nervous.The dealer told me they were more so then the vietnamese and to be carefull,wich I thought maybe do to the fact they were just shipped.Now that I have them,I must agree.I only have one vietnamese yellow leg,but in my comparison,Id say the jewel IS more aggressive.

The typical jewel(four blue front legs)is 7" BL in a walk,and the red leg's is around 6.5" just by comparison,havent had a chance to measure.I was told by dealer they were 5-6 inche's,so I was shocked being that this was the first time ive bought a pede and had them be larger then advertised.Usually there smaller.I was told they can reach around 8 inche's,but I dont think there's really enough info to back that up.More of just a generalization of subspinipes.And he doesnt want to make any claims of 10+", like some dealer's use as a sale tactic.Anyone else notice the dealer claiming that a malaysian red head can reach 16+ inch,lol.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2008)

Awesome pics!  I'm curious too to see how the one with all red legs molts as it gets bigger too.  At this point, I think I $80 is bumping up to what I would pay for a pede that I really wanted.  I'd probably pay more if I didn't have so many already.  ..and a scorp just had more babies, it's getting a little crowded over here.


----------



## dberes (May 21, 2008)

I saw the Malaysian Jewel that Ken the Bug Guy sold at the LA Bug fair this past weekend. There wasn't that great of lighting in the building, but you could tell it was a real stunner. If I had the money I would have bought it without hesition and then came here and bragged  . I settled for a couple other pedes from him that I will post some pics of soon.


----------



## nissan480 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah,Im very curious aswell to see what happens if the color's change after a molt.Hope it happens soon,finger's crossed.Then maybe a chance at breeding after I fly you down here for your expert help galap.lol

Hey dberes,are you sure it was a malaysian jewel,or if it was the one ken is saleing in a previous post in this thread.The one made by "only exotics".


----------



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2008)

My advice is artificial insemination!  I don't want to owe you one or two of those pedes!  "Todd, they're eating each other, is that supposed to happen?"  "Uuuhhhhh, yeah, that's normal  .....Hey I think hear my mom calling me... you should see babies after I'm gone"


----------



## nissan480 (May 21, 2008)

"Todd,the body's arent twitching anymore,and still no eggs!and why is it saying your email doesnt exist,and pm box is full??"


----------



## Only Exotics (May 22, 2008)

It's really hard to set a price on something that is supposedly rare or rarely comes into the country whichever may be the case. People can charge whatever they like & the buyer has the choice of purchasing or not. I personally would not spend $100 or more on any pede no matter how rare it is but the guy next to me wouldn't even hesitate to pull out $300 and lay it out on the table....to each his own What I will agree on is we need to learn more about these pedes hopefully nissan480 has a pair or possibly one that is gravid, I've held back 2 myself with the same hopes but only time will tell...


----------



## dberes (May 22, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Hey dberes,are you sure it was a malaysian jewel,or if it was the one ken is saleing in a previous post in this thread.The one made by "only exotics".


I saw the one that Ken sold in his ad. He said he was going to post it on the boards.

Does anyone have an estimated number on how many of these are in the US right now? It looks like just a handful according to the post so far if that.


----------



## Only Exotics (May 22, 2008)

As far as I know there are 5 out there between Ken, nissan480 & myself unless someones else comes crawling out from the woodwork...


----------



## nissan480 (May 22, 2008)

Well,there goes my connect,lol.And they were a deffenete good deal.I couldnt be more happy.Even got the best shipping available for half of what some other's charge.

As fas as how many are in state's,Ive searched my butt off.More so just trying to find any info possible.There's the one that invertapet had in 2003,and one other I found on the net(actually two pics on different site's),but after looking at them closely,Im convinced they are the same pede.This pede was also posted on the net sometime 2003.

As mentioned before,Ive spoken to some of the most prevelent peder's around about the coloration of the malaysian jewels.I must give most of the credit here to galapoheros,as some of these guys would not reply back to me,and Im still waiting to hear from some.

Some have the first four legs blue,with last set of legs blue,with ultimates legs.some have blue legs mixed in with the middle red legs and appears to be no set coloration.We believe that this is do to regenerated legs,and they cant regen red.This is why we are interested in what will happen to my all red legged one after next molt.

I have occumulated a decent amount of pics of malaysian jewels,and although there are color variation's between legs,there are some things that are universal between all the pics I have.The major one is white antennae.We have never seen a jewel without these













This pede doesnt have them,along with many other difference's,mainly color,wich I know isnt the way to identify,but this one is just too different.Also notice the ringfurrow.That stuck out the most when I was looking at it.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124875


----------



## nissan480 (May 28, 2008)

I dont understand how this pede was sold as a malaysian jewel.There is absolutely no comparison to any jewel ive seen.


----------



## peterbourbon (May 28, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Also notice the ringfurrow.That stuck out the most when I was looking at it.


Maybe i'm blind, but please tell me where you see a ringfurrow - or which picture you refer to.
Furthermore I really wonder you want to find out what REAL "Malaysian jewels" are, since these centipedes don't exist in literature. The first step would be to identifiy the species rather than judging by antenna color. There are so much color varieties in subspinipes-group, i wouldn't wonder this comes out as something subspinipes-like. But i fear we'll never get to know.

P.S.: Can you post a list of those so-called "most prevelent peder's"? Got some specs I'm stuck with IDing. I only know one expert and  i know of a person this expert has contact to. Together two still living experts. Can't wait to hear from the other dozens! 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## nissan480 (May 28, 2008)

Not ringfurrow,first tergite..thats what I meant.I was going by scolopndre.be and didnt look at the correct view to know exactly what a ringfurrow is.

To be honest,Im just starting to learn anatomy..So,Im sure I will make alot of mistake's.


Steven was the main one.Or should I say gave the most info.He will have pic's of my pede's.By prevelent,I meant they seem to be well versed,and have access to many pede's.Like you said,there isnt really any info on the jewel.Ive been told subspinipes subspinepes,and any jewel should have white antennae.

So,these malaysian jewel's are just one off colors forms,that there just happens to be few that look simular?Im confused as to how this works.Would it be subclass,then order,then family.Anything after family.Maybe color forms,not a specific familily,but just a color form.


When you say expert,are you refering to R.shelley?I think Ill send him the pics and see what he has to say about them.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 29, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> P.S.: Can you post a list of those so-called "most prevelent peder's"? Can't wait to hear from the other dozens!


I just saw this thread but I do notice he wrote his reference was to coloration information which is information you'd acquire from a diligent keeper/breeder not a taxonomist. There probably aren't dozens of breeders but there may be hundreds of keepers with interesting details on specific coloration.
That being said I don't imagine many people here have seen more than a few dozen 'jewels' and I don't undestand the reference to the front leg pairs all being regenerated considered as a plausible reason for the usual coloration.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 29, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> So,these malaysian jewel's are just one off colors forms,that there just happens to be few that look simular?Im confused as to how this works.Would it be subclass,then order,then family.Anything after family.Maybe color forms,not a specific familily,but just a color form.


Coloration doesn't really have to do with family, genus or species. Consider a black dog, white dog, spotted dog, brown dog, red dog, etc. White goldfish, orange goldfish, red golfish, calico goldfish etc. Some naturally occuring color forms within geographic barriers have been classified as subspecies but the term is defined by ICZN so the requirements needed to prove a subspecies are difficult to impossible with preserved specimens. Try reading through this:http://www.iczn.org/iczn/


----------



## nissan480 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your info E&A..and the link will take awhile to figure out,LOL,almost to much info.


----------



## Steven (May 31, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Steven was the main one.


hahaha  ,
just to get this one clear once and for all,....
i'm NO expert !  

but glad i could help ya out a bit,
as Turgut said and i myself mentioned some years ago,
i also think these are just a geographical colorvariant of subspinipes, an extremely nice and colorfull variation, but still just a subspinipes, 
about the rare coloration of the first pair of legs,...
it's not that rare with some scolopendrids to have slightly different colors on the first pair of legs, for example front legs yellow others orange are a classic,... but these "jewels" really have banging colors tmo.

If the colors change after moult, please do let us know,
would like to see what changes  




nissan480 said:


> When you say expert,are you refering to R.shelley?I think Ill send him the pics and see what he has to say about them.


doubt it Shelley has anything on Malaysian centipedes,and isn't he recovering from hospital ?


about the "jewels":
be very happy you got them,
Vinmann(German dealer) sold all of his to England instead of mainland Europe


----------



## CEM (Jun 3, 2008)

Beautiful animals. Since I’ve wanted one of these to add to my collection for quite a while and can't find any, I’d probably pay up to $200 for a relatively young, healthy specimen.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jun 17, 2008)

*malaysian jewel*

I was really sad to see mine go.  They are very rare to ever come in and a centipede that is a shinny purple like that really looked like a jewel.  It had amazing colors.  I might get another one in one day but it won't be often if I do.  Just curious nissan480 is the guy that sold you those doing malaysian imports?  Did not know there were too many other people doing those.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup,direct shipment from malaysia.I dont think he gets them very often though,shipments that is.Got lucky and had one with some jewel's.

Your pede was good lookin,never seen one like it ever


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Thanks*



nissan480 said:


> Yup,direct shipment from malaysia.I dont think he gets them very often though,shipments that is.Got lucky and had one with some jewel's.
> 
> Your pede was good lookin,never seen one like it ever


Thanks it was a beauty.  Jewels are very rare really..usually don't see more than 1 or 2 come in at a time if at all.  I request them every time but because of the rarity don't ever see them...in fact only seen the one that one time come in.  Knew right away what it was though as there is no mistaking those colors


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 20, 2008)

Could you ask your dealer why they are so hard to get.Im guessing local,but if you could ask him,that would be great.Ive heard opinions,but never directly from a malaysian dealer.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jun 21, 2008)

*sigh* I'm gonna have to invest in some tropical pedes, collecting desert species for free is great but some of these tropicals are just too good looking to ignore any longer.
Rev


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jun 21, 2008)

*found*



nissan480 said:


> Could you ask your dealer why they are so hard to get.Im guessing local,but if you could ask him,that would be great.Ive heard opinions,but never directly from a malaysian dealer.


They are mainly just really really hard to find.


----------

